# New per hour pricing I just lost to



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I just put a bid together for a Menards in our area. The store asst. manager was super nice and helpful. I get all my "stuff" together and go present my bid. They decide they will handle all sidewalks and salt supplying. This means i have to salt a 8 acre parking lot and lumber yard with bagged salt. I figure that i would use 3-4 tons per application or FOUR PALLETS!! in a v box. This does not make much sence to me !! they just want a per hour price for a salt truck. Now i could give then a good price and that would tie up a salt truck all nite or that same truck could be grossing $800.00 per hour putting our salt down at other locals.
Then we start talking about trucks and loaders and said he had 4 quotes, 3 were in the $75-85 per truck per hour and one guy quoted $40.00 per truck and would guarantee two trucks on the lot for each snowfall. The Menards guy even said i cannot belive this guy was quoting this and that he doesnt belive he know what he's getting into. But he said this guy would be getting the contract unless im LOWER!!

I tell the guy to hire that guy and call me when he has 5" of snow in the lot and this "cheap guy" doesnt show, shows but cannot keep up or is stuck cos 8' plows are no good!!

$40 per hour come on people this is stupid!


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

There going to plow a 8 acre lot with trucks & 8' blades ? How much is left for parking after a couple storms ? The salting is crazy. Sound like your lucky not to get it. To much out of your control.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank god you were smart enough to tell them "good luck with that guy" to many people will match a stupid price like that making it harder for the rest of us to make a living


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I needed the work Superior. I'm actually subbing it out for $20 an hour. I'm making $20 an hour to stay home. I got two homeless guys to spread the salt with drop spreaders we use for grass seed. All that is costing me is food. Menards is supplying the salt so I'm making out there to.

Just kidding. Good thing you walked away. Put that truck to work for $800/hr.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

That guy should have not plow. Do he have insurance for plow at Menard?


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

now that is some crazy stuff


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

That sucks. It seems like this is more common in Michigan than in other parts of the country. Maybe I should move.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

the reason for the hourly rate for salting, is becasue menards will supply you with there salt form in the store and load it into your spreder, 

and i have seen most bids around 75 per hour


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

I think you might see more of this during this season because contractors are becoming more desperate.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

elite1msmith;592762 said:


> the reason for the hourly rate for salting, is becasue menards will supply you with there salt form in the store and load it into your spreder,
> 
> i thought that was a little weird too, but what L&L was talking about was, the time it would take to load the salter via bag. it could have made more....way more
> 
> and i have seen most bids around 75 per hour





Milwaukee;591769 said:


> That guy should have not plow. Do he have insurance for plow at Menard?
> 
> H'mmmmm i am sure no-one thought of that...why don't you send them an e-mail and find out?


i just get sick and tired of everyone trying to beat everyone for the last penny!. i droped by a medium size lot (1-1/4 acre) the other day to drop off a contract and the prop. owner scribled out my price filled in his own dollar figure and signed it and returned it to me, after we already agreed on the price LMAO..

PJ

PJ


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

powerjoke;593078 said:


> i just get sick and tired of everyone trying to beat everyone for the last penny!. i droped by a medium size lot (1-1/4 acre) the other day to drop off a contract and the prop. owner scribled out my price filled in his own dollar figure and signed it and returned it to me, after we already agreed on the price LMAO..
> 
> PJ
> 
> PJ


haha thats a good one. you should scribble out his signature, and write in "bozo the clown" and send it back to him.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

well.

if money is okay this winter i wont plow much and will try to overcharge when i do. 

if money is not so good this winter i have to plow for beer and spending money, more plowing than i want to do and at market rate.

if money is really tight i will have a sign saying "will plow for food or heating oil" on my truck and lowball everything.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

powerjoke;593078 said:


> i just get sick and tired of everyone trying to beat everyone for the last penny!. i droped by a medium size lot (1-1/4 acre) the other day to drop off a contract and the prop. owner scribled out my price filled in his own dollar figure and signed it and returned it to me, after we already agreed on the price LMAO..
> 
> PJ
> 
> PJ


that's unbelievable.
Truly. 

I wouldn't say a word
Just wait til it snows and just never show up.
You don't, after all, have a contract. If you modify a contract, you have invalidated the existing one. He has made an offer to you, you haven't signed his version. no contract.
Let him try and find someone when the snow is flying


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Superior L & L;590393 said:


> I just put a bid together for a Menards in our area. The store asst. manager was super nice and helpful. I get all my "stuff" together and go present my bid. They decide they will handle all sidewalks and salt supplying. This means i have to salt a 8 acre parking lot and lumber yard with bagged salt. I figure that i would use 3-4 tons per application or FOUR PALLETS!! in a v box. This does not make much sence to me !! they just want a per hour price for a salt truck. Now i could give then a good price and that would tie up a salt truck all nite or that same truck could be grossing $800.00 per hour putting our salt down at other locals.
> Then we start talking about trucks and loaders and said he had 4 quotes, 3 were in the $75-85 per truck per hour and one guy quoted $40.00 per truck and would guarantee two trucks on the lot for each snowfall. The Menards guy even said i cannot belive this guy was quoting this and that he doesnt belive he know what he's getting into. But he said this guy would be getting the contract unless im LOWER!!
> 
> I tell the guy to hire that guy and call me when he has 5" of snow in the lot and this "cheap guy" doesnt show, shows but cannot keep up or is stuck cos 8' plows are no good!!
> ...


Wow, that's how much I charge for mowing, and that's a lot easier on stuff! Even a "Lowballer" should be able to get more than that. That guy brings a new meaning to the word!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I think thats lower than what i ever took for snow blowing residential driveways lol. I can chew up $40 in fuel per hour with two trucks


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

powerjoke;593078 said:


> i just get sick and tired of everyone trying to beat everyone for the last penny!. i droped by a medium size lot (1-1/4 acre) the other day to drop off a contract and the prop. owner scribled out my price filled in his own dollar figure and signed it and returned it to me, after we already agreed on the price LMAO..
> 
> PJ
> 
> PJ


So what did u do? lol, did ya call him back...


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

probably just runs his business out of his home and uses his personal trucks for work and has no expense other than $3-4k in used plows and his fuel..... i'd say he is doing good and probably is making twice as much as myself because of low overhead......nothing wrong with that.....also he probably pads the hrs a little if i were guessing...


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah I bid the Super Menards here in town last year. They signed my contract and were going to call me later that day. Just so happen another contractor called that afternoon and they told him that they signed mine. He tells them he'll do it for 10% less than all of my prices so they go with him. The other contractor tells me this and so does another employee at the store. I call up the manager and of course he denies it. I told him that my company is not going to ever provide service to a dishonest company and man such as himself..... In some other words also!


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

you guys hate these low ballers, but hey guess what , they have to make a living too. I was competing for a contract with this other guy, and come to find out, its a teen who has a beater who lives with his parents. Basically hae has no over head, other than his insurance, and his fuel. In the end he's doing way better than me on the bottom end... Same with my lawn service. I have kids mowing lawns for twenty bucks and it takes them 1.5 hours. Those same lots I'd be asking 40-50 with removal of clippings and blow off the asphalt. The homeowner has a choice 20 bucks or 45, which do you think they are going to go with. In the end the grass is cut..... Same with residential plows, If I was going to charge a customer 45 for their driveway, and then some kid comes along and offers to blow it for 20 using his parents snowblower, guess whose getting that job.... Its the business, I'm just dealing with it....


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

stillen;597514 said:


> you guys hate these low ballers, but hey guess what , they have to make a living too. I was competing for a contract with this other guy, and come to find out, its a teen who has a beater who lives with his parents. Basically hae has no over head, other than his insurance, and his fuel. In the end he's doing way better than me on the bottom end... Same with my lawn service. I have kids mowing lawns for twenty bucks and it takes them 1.5 hours. Those same lots I'd be asking 40-50 with removal of clippings and blow off the asphalt. The homeowner has a choice 20 bucks or 45, which do you think they are going to go with. In the end the grass is cut..... Same with residential plows, If I was going to charge a customer 45 for their driveway, and then some kid comes along and offers to blow it for 20 using his parents snowblower, guess whose getting that job.... Its the business, I'm just dealing with it....


Very true...but in my case, the other guy is three times as big as me! Has new skids, wheel loaders, etc. Just makes me laugh knowing he isnt making sh*t off that lot!


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

in the small city i live in , just over 45k population, its still close knit. Everyone knows everyones business both commercial and personal. The Joe home owner that needs his driveway plowed is stating to me after bids that the "guy down the street" quoted me ten to twenty cheaper...... I've been saying go with them.... No way I can have it cost ME to run my truck. I'd rather sit at home and eat Ramen Noodles and collect off the govt...... HONEST...


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

NoFearDeere;597455 said:


> Yeah I bid the Super Menards here in town last year. They signed my contract and were going to call me later that day. Just so happen another contractor called that afternoon and they told him that they signed mine. He tells them he'll do it for 10% less than all of my prices so they go with him. The other contractor tells me this and so does another employee at the store. I call up the manager and of course he denies it. I told him that my company is not going to ever provide service to a dishonest company and man such as himself..... In some other words also!


If they signed your contract, the job is yours. Have the other guy do the work and you bill them.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

QuadPlower;598171 said:


> If they signed your contract, the job is yours. Have the other guy do the work and you bill them.


I don't think it's worth dealing with someone like that.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

NoFearDeere;597455 said:


> Yeah I bid the Super Menards here in town last year. They signed my contract and were going to call me later that day. Just so happen another contractor called that afternoon and they told him that they signed mine. He tells them he'll do it for 10% less than all of my prices so they go with him. The other contractor tells me this and so does another employee at the store. I call up the manager and of course he denies it. I told him that my company is not going to ever provide service to a dishonest company and man such as himself..... In some other words also!


should of just sent them a bill.you had a contract. not your fault if they sign with 2 companies. send a truck over every storm. and every storm send a bill, even if your truck did nothing. Signed = payment due, in the legal world.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

stillen;597720 said:


> in the small city i live in , just over 45k population, its still close knit. Everyone knows everyones business both commercial and personal. The Joe home owner that needs his driveway plowed is stating to me after bids that the "guy down the street" quoted me ten to twenty cheaper...... I've been saying go with them.... No way I can have it cost ME to run my truck. I'd rather sit at home and eat Ramen Noodles and collect off the govt...... HONEST...


i want to sit home and eat ramen noodles and collect off the governement. sounds better than getting up everyday at four am.

how do you get into that line of work?


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, so whats it cost a store like HD or menards for a slip and fall. The folks at HD told me they get back charged from thier corp. head quatuers 
25k per slip and fall. In the past two years I had clients come back to me after having slip and fall cases against them. The reason is its better to pay alittle more for better service than think about the bottom line all the time.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Agree with you Eite,.. but why would ANYONE bother... way to many other snowflakes to chase JMO


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

bribrius;598519 said:


> i want to sit home and eat ramen noodles and collect off the governement. sounds better than getting up everyday at four am.
> 
> *how do you get into that line of work?*


First you have to move to Michigan, then you hook up with one of the locals. Then she squirts out a few puppies and Wah Laa!!!! GRUB STUBS FOR LIFE!!!!! (our Governor Jennifer Granholm or Granbone as I like to call her!) will take REAL good care of you!!!!!!!:redbouncepurplebou


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

So how long do you think it will take too plow a 8 acre lot. I've seen some of these lots with the lumber in the back. Not sure if you could plow that woth just a 8' straight blade.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Who in their right mind would turn in a bid for $40 per hour? Let's look at that just a little. you have an old beater and it's paid for. I'm sure it is a real efficent truck like 3 gph or $10 per hour for fuel. Since you have old equipment better figure $7.5 per hour for maintence, hell I run newer equipment less than 4 yrs old and it usually works out to almost $5 per hour. Better figure $2.5 per hour for insurance and again way on the low side. So you walk away with $20 per hour for yourself. Now let's say you don't even break the 15% fed level which is very easy to do, but that is 15% fed tax, 15% self employ tax, and a min of 5% state or 35% goes to the gov't or $7 an hour to the gov't for you to be up 5hrs before the butt crack of dawn. You made a smokin $13 per hour but you better take off $2 per hour for redbull and cope trying to stay awake. $11 an hour I think I will stay home and snuggle with the wife and dogs


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

you left out any accidents, the oil that old trucks gonna burn, the travel time to site, the set up time, weather monitering, plow stakes, and any other incidentales i missed. The guy is paying them to plow. oh wait he will just charge 3 hrs for every 1 he works. easy way to sell low ball and lie.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i normally charge 55.00 per for a truck, is that too low? i mean, on the lots that i do get to bill hourly, the trucks are always teammed up with loaders so that's where a lot of my money is made, but is that rate too low?


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

redman6565;604240 said:


> i normally charge 55.00 per for a truck, is that too low? i mean, on the lots that i do get to bill hourly, the trucks are always teammed up with loaders so that's where a lot of my money is made, but is that rate too low?


Totally depends on the area your in, I have no idea what people in ny are charging. If your area has a bunch of people charging $50-$60 per hr your in the ball game. If you have a bunch of retards charging $40 per hour your high. If every one in your area is charging $75 than you are the low baller that is keeping prices down


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

very true haha. around my area, and this is how i base my price, if you can plow a lot in an hour with one pick-up and you are charging a per trip fee, then that should ressemble your hourly rate for your truck on other lots if the billing is different.


----------



## LockwoodLawn (Oct 28, 2008)

YOu should tell them you will do it for free, because you LOVE being out in the cold at 3am just for the fun of it!!!


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

I bid a Menards a few years ago. They told me the same thing, they would load my truck with their salt. I asked the manager what their cost was for salt and he said around $3 per bag, I said ok, so if we do it your way a ton is 40 bags and costs you $120, plus what you pay me to spread it. I told him I would use my salt and spread it for $120 per ton (Salt was $35 a ton back then) , so he would be saving the hourly rate on my truck. He said he couldn't agree to that, he wasn't allowed to. 

Talk about more dollars than sense!


----------



## ALLABOUTSNOW (Sep 26, 2008)

That is how Menards works. I bid a new store this year and had the number where to be per hour with the store provideing the salt. Don't have to do the waslks because the new stores all have heated walks around the store. They actually want the store to be plowed with trucks and possibly a skid steer for the lumber yard and "if need at a later date " Hourly to stack snow with a loader. AND YES A CALL WAS MADE THAT THEY WERE GOING TO SIGN MY CONTRACT TO GET MY CERT READY AND WHAT DO YOU KNOW I GOT BEAT OUT WHEN I HAD THE NUMBERS FROM THE STOR MANAGER.


----------

